# Warm tap water for soaking



## Korall (May 5, 2017)

So, this question has been lying on my back for some time.
While i do know that in most cases, tap water is okay for a tortoise (Though i still use deionized water for drinking since it doesn't leave stains)

Is it okay to soak your tortoise in warm water directly from the tap/show tap, because I've seen plenty of people soaking their tortoises in their sinks/bathtubs? I've heard a lot about drinking warm water being unsafe for humans and in normal cases, my tortoise drinks during the soak.

So, anyone who has any experience or knowledge regarding this?


----------



## Kasia (May 5, 2017)

Korall said:


> So, this question has been lying on my back for some time.
> While i do know that in most cases, tap water is okay for a tortoise (Though i still use deionized water for drinking since it doesn't leave stains)
> 
> Is it okay to soak your tortoise in warm water directly from the tap/show tap, because I've seen plenty of people soaking their tortoises in their sinks/bathtubs? I've heard a lot about drinking warm water being unsafe for humans and in normal cases, my tortoise drinks during the soak.
> ...


I soak mine in tap water and give them tap water to drink. I drink tap water myself. I am 33 this year and going strong


----------



## Tom (May 5, 2017)

If the tap water is safe for you to drink, it is safe for the tortoise to drink. Here in the U.S.A., the tap water is good in the vast majority of our cities. There may be an exception somewhere, but I can't think of a US city where the water is bad.


----------



## KevinGG (May 5, 2017)

Tom said:


> If the tap water is safe for you to drink, it is safe for the tortoise to drink. Here in the U.S.A., the tap water is good in the vast majority of our cities. There may be an exception somewhere, but I can't think of a US city where the water is bad.



Flynt Michigan. 

Plenty of cities where the water is harmful. Especially in poor, segregated communities. A google search of "contaminated water" will bring up lots of results from credible news sources.


----------



## Tom (May 5, 2017)

Okay. Don't soak your tortoise in tap water if you live in Flynt Michigan.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 5, 2017)

The temp should be such that it is not a big difference from the ambient the tortoise was experiencing before the soak. I often keep the soak pan with water in the enclosure so temps is right, and it's a source of humidity. 

FWIW several hundred million people drink warm water all the time, as in coffee, tea, and just plain warm water for it's mild calming effect.

The water purity itself is a stand alone issue. If that's a worry for you to drink then don't have your tortoise drink it.


----------



## Korall (May 5, 2017)

Tom said:


> Okay. Don't soak your tortoise in tap water if you live in Flynt Michigan.



Well, I wasn't really talking about just the tap water, or drinking warm water.
I've heard that drinking tap water that has been heated by the tap (I.e. Not boiled or heated up after coming out of the tap) is unhealthy and I've also heard that its discouraged to do this in cooking.

Something about metals getting into the water.

And though my tap water is fine to drink, I never drink warm tap water.


----------



## Tom (May 5, 2017)

Korall said:


> Well, I wasn't really talking about just the tap water, or drinking warm water.
> I've heard that drinking tap water that has been heated by the tap (I.e. Not boiled or heated up after coming out of the tap) is unhealthy and I've also heard that its discouraged to do this in cooking.
> 
> Something about metals getting into the water.
> ...



In the old days, water heaters were known to deposit heavy metals into water that ran through them and got heated. Glass lining and modern materials have eliminated this problem.

At east here in the US. Can't speak for any other country.


----------



## Korall (May 6, 2017)

Tom said:


> In the old days, water heaters were known to deposit heavy metals into water that ran through them and got heated. Glass lining and modern materials have eliminated this problem.
> 
> At east here in the US. Can't speak for any other country.



Let's see here.. According to the articles I have read, in Sweden warm tap water is not classified as a consumable product and thus It is not checked or controlled the same way the cold tap water is, even though they come from the same source.

So, I think il just not take the risk.


----------



## Becca267 (May 6, 2017)

Not trying to be a know it all, but it's Flint not Flynt. Just in case someone does want to Google the water crisis in Flint, Michigan.


----------



## KevinGG (May 6, 2017)

Becca267 said:


> Not trying to be a know it all, but it's Flint not Flynt. Just in case someone does want to Google the water crisis in Flint, Michigan.



Damn. And I was* trying to be a know it all...


----------



## Tom (May 6, 2017)

KevinGG said:


> Damn. And I was* trying to be a know it all...


You failed!


----------



## Loohan (May 6, 2017)

Tap water normally contains chlorine, chlorine by-products, and misc other, more dilute, toxins. Supposedly, bathing/showering is worse than drinking it, because your skin absorbs so much.
I would never subject my turtles to it.


----------



## jaizei (May 6, 2017)

Korall said:


> Let's see here.. According to the articles I have read, in Sweden warm tap water is not classified as a consumable product and thus It is not checked or controlled the same way the cold tap water is, even though they come from the same source.
> 
> So, I think il just not take the risk.




It's most likely because hot water leaches more elements (lead) from older pipes, or the older storage tanks that were associated with hot water could allow for bacteria growth. In newer buildings/with newer plumbing it's likely not an issue.


----------



## TammyJ (May 12, 2017)

Water, water everywhere
And not a drop to drink.....


----------



## TammyJ (May 12, 2017)

Loohan said:


> Tap water normally contains chlorine, chlorine by-products, and misc other, more dilute, toxins. Supposedly, bathing/showering is worse than drinking it, because your skin absorbs so much.
> I would never subject my turtles to it.


What kind of water are your turtles kept in?


----------

